# Snake Identification



## runnah (Jul 12, 2013)

Saw this guy out in about in Upstate NY.

I only got a fleeting glance and a quick snap. Was maybe 3-4 feet long. I want to say it's a water moccasin but nothing on google looks like it.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2013)

Wet!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 12, 2013)

hard to say with the water... but looks like milk snake family with that pattern... maybe an Eastern Milk Snake (Lampropeltis triangulum triangulum) maybe. Actually it could be a Water Moccasin though.. 

http://www.virginiaherpetologicalso...eastern-milk-snake/sp_easternmilksnake001.JPG


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 12, 2013)

Could also be a Northern Water Snake. The length is about right, they're common in the region and the bands/body look a lot like one. Saw more than a few when I was stationed in NY.

ETA: They're often confused with Water Moccasin .. or copperheads.


----------



## Demers18 (Jul 12, 2013)

Man that thing is huge... ugh I'm already sketched out by open water and now think big ass snakes are in there too is well... not helping my situation


----------



## runnah (Jul 12, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Could also be a Northern Water Snake. The length is about right, they're common in the region and the bands/body look a lot like one. Saw more than a few when I was stationed in NY.
> 
> ETA: They're often confused with Water Moccasin .. or copperheads.



I am thinking you are right. But it was very orange.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 12, 2013)

runnah said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > Could also be a Northern Water Snake. The length is about right, they're common in the region and the bands/body look a lot like one. Saw more than a few when I was stationed in NY.
> ...



That would fit .. they commonly have yellow bodies, and they get darker as they age. In the water, it may well have looked more orange.


----------



## runnah (Jul 12, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



It didn't have the "ima gonna bite you" triangle head. Good because lots of kids, including mine where running around.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, hard to tell in the pic, but it didn't seem to have the pit viper head.. 

And I think Water Mocissan can be kind of aggressive too.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 12, 2013)

I've only had one bad encounter with a snake.. and that was a rattlesnake. Despite not moving, it bit me ... grumpy sumbitch...


----------



## runnah (Jul 12, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I've only had one bad encounter with a snake.. and that was a rattlesnake. Despite not moving, it bit me ... grumpy sumbitch...



Thankfully Maine doesn't have any venomous snakes. I've seen tons of rattlers here in the NY mtns. Lots of dumb tourists getting inside the strike zone to take pictures.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL.. people have a habit of fooling around with what they don't understand.

In addition to their range when they strike, they're fast! Was told after I was bitten that they can strike at around 10 feet per second.

I WOULD find the cranky one.. lol


----------



## runnah (Jul 12, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> LOL.. people have a habit of fooling around with what they don't understand.
> 
> In addition to their range when they strike, they're fast! Was told after I was bitten that they can strike at around 10 feet per second.
> 
> I WOULD find the cranky one.. lol



Did you at least get a new pair of boots or a belt out of the ordeal?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 12, 2013)

runnah said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.. people have a habit of fooling around with what they don't understand.
> ...



I did not... I've had my ass kicked by a squirrel.. so I didn't want to try my luck with a diamond back. Lol


----------



## squirrels (Jul 12, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



It wasn't me.:mrgreen:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 12, 2013)

squirrels said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



The thought never entered my mind.  Lol

You seem nice .. what attacked me in the hammock was a soulless psychotic ball of fur and death, thirsty for war and carnage.


----------



## runnah (Jul 12, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



I don't fear anything furry that I can pick up and throw.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jul 12, 2013)

You'd think so.. picking up and throwing a living weed eater proved a challenge though.

Children at that lake still tell campfire stories about that Banshee that haunts the woods, screaming...

When I was a kid I always thought there must be some shred of truth to them, always wondered how they got started.

Now I know it's because some poor schmuck just slept under the wrong tree...


----------



## S.Pierce (Jul 12, 2013)

I heard that squirrels can be viscous if they feel threatened and/or they're corners.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 12, 2013)

Only the way to tell is up close triangle head and cat vertical slit eyes,it's  venomous. A roundish head and round pupils its not a cotton mouth.Cant always go buy the round pupils though for some species. I am no  snake expert I just watch a lot of NatGeo - Animal planet.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 12, 2013)

S.Pierce said:


> I heard that squirrels can be viscous if they feel threatened and/or they're corners.


Why not, I think anything feeling threaten can go in to attack mode.When I was a kid I watched the family cat get attacked by a blue jay and  knocked the cat out off the tree branch.Funny as hell until it started to do drive by's around my head.


----------

